# Bee Venom Therapy



## Beeman46 (Apr 4, 2013)

Years ago I partnered with a commercial beekeeper to provide bees to people to use in bee venom therapy--mostly for arthritis, but also for MS. We got some amazing letters from our customers attesting to the benefits.
I have suffered from intermitent tinnitus for several years, brought on by an overdose of antibiotics. None of the over-the-counter remedies worked. Finally, out of desperation, I decided to try bee stings. I started with one behind each ear, then added one every other day. I'm up to 5 per day behind each ear(on the mastoid bone). Amazingly, on the days I sting myself I have absolutely no ringing in my ears at all!
I just thought I'd share this. There is no record of bee venom having been used for tinnitus, but it sure seems to be working for me.


----------



## Kelly (Mar 5, 2008)

My husband used bee venom therapy for a couple years for nerve pain down his leg (result of a back surgery). He accidently got stung one day and was near pain free for 2-3 days. Thinking it was just a coincidence, he stung himself on purpose with the same results. Since then, he has tried raising his own bees with no luck. He finally signed up for a class that starts soon, so hopefully he'll be at it again! Glad to hear it worked for you (I am not surprised as I understand it has helped people with numerous problems)


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

They are wanting to operate on me by cutting the front of my throat, going past my windpipe and working on the discs in my backbone. I have put off the operation and have been pain free for months with one sting on each side of my neck daily on warm days. I won't know if it is correcting or just hiding the pain until my next Xray, but there is no pain on the days I get the stings or for 2 or 3 days afterward.


----------



## Beeman46 (Apr 4, 2013)

I encourage you to stay with it. Once you've kept bees you'll be surprised how it changes the way you see the year--flowers blooming, different colors of pollen. The easiest way to start is to find a nearby beekeeper to talk to. Not surprisingly, most beekeepers love to talk about their bees and they often have great observations about the local challenges of beekeeping. Good luck.


----------



## Beeman46 (Apr 4, 2013)

Yikes! Iddee. Sorry to hear they want to operate. I know that the amino acids in bee venom affect immune deficiency, including arthritis. Most of the time bee venom therapy calls for stinging every other day and increasing by one sting each time. I don't know how it might affect you, but you might consider stepping up a couple to see if the theraputic value increases. I'd probably not go beyond 3 or so on each side. One side affect seems to be increased energy.


----------

